# Ghostie's Fishie Journal



## GhostieChanie (Nov 26, 2016)

Let's start with the basic photos and info on them <3 if you have any questions ask them <3 

About me:
Name: Michelle (tho i don't like to be called that too much)
Nicknames: Mermaid (Based on full name) And Ghostie (Hence Username)
Fish keeping?: I only just started back up with betta fish. I Bought my first betta starting back up on September 8th 2016 and i have owned the same goldfish for a little more then two years and bred my goldfish once.
Other Pets?: Yes, I Have Two Cats And Two Guinea Pigs
Fav color: Teal Or Cyan (Blue like colors)
Hobbys: Fish, Guniea pigs And Drawing
Book is am reading: Paper towns

Now to my fish
PHOTOS AND INFO!


----------

